# Newbie problem



## Tmama (Oct 22, 2013)

Ok, so I'm kinda of upset. I have all the water bath canning equipment, the ball blue book and picked a recipe and followed it exactly. I chose strawberry jam without added pectin. I made the recipe, but the jam isn't thickening at all. Did the gelling test and it fell right off the soon! So, I'm assuming it's to late to save the batch, but what did I do wrong? How can I fix it? What can I use the batch for or do I HAVE to throw it out? Also, while I was making the recipe, I had the water in the canner heating and it's been on the stove on high heat for an hour and isn't boiling. I'm so frustrated and disappointed! I was so excited to do this =/ please help!


----------



## mjlitt (Apr 17, 2014)

I wouldn't worry about the jam. If I have a batch that doesn't jell I use it for pancakes or ice cream. Check your measurements next time-you may have used too little sugar. The stove is just a puzzle


----------



## Tmama (Oct 22, 2013)

Ok, so i got it to boil, don't ask me how, it just started boiling. A mentor of mine called me back and told me to process it anyway and the worst that could happen is I'll get strawberry syrup. But now here us another problem. I've heard people talk about hearing the seal "pop," I didn't hear that while they were processing...is that bad?


----------



## Tmama (Oct 22, 2013)

The recipe called for 2 quarts of strawberries and 6 cups of sugar.


----------



## mjlitt (Apr 17, 2014)

The popping comes as they cool after processing


----------



## Tmama (Oct 22, 2013)

Good to know! They did pop after I took them out. I've been posting as I go haha. Thank you so much!


----------



## mzgarden (Mar 16, 2012)

Don't give up. Everyone who cans has had experiences we can't explain. Keep at it and you'll be amazed. Oh, and I've found sometimes jams don't gel up right away. I've had some that were pretty soupy after they cooled. Figured they were going to be syrup and put them on the shelf anyway. Checked back a week later and sure enough, they had gelled.


----------



## Homesteader (Jul 13, 2002)

Yes, I agree they may gel later. I have re-gelled batches that were runny though. I just dumped a jar into a nice big saucepan, and sprinkled some pectin over the top, not much - maybe a tablespoon or a bit less and cooked it a bit, it gelled right up for me. I did this one jar at a time, would then just put the newly gelled jar into the fridge.


----------



## Vosey (Dec 8, 2012)

I am horrible at making jam and then discovered that runny jam is great to mix in yogurt! And I don't eat much jam anyway, but I eat lots of yogurt, so it's perfect.

The first canning sessions are stressful, it'll get better. I know my sister's gas stove takes forever to heat up her water bath canner, she'll turn it on an hour before canning. Don't forget to put the lid on, it'll boil much faster.


----------



## Tmama (Oct 22, 2013)

Cracked open a jar today to taste it, on some toast...YUM!! =) It turned out well!!


----------



## my3boys (Jan 18, 2011)

On the stove issue, you may have a bad burner. I have one on my stove and it will do nothing or next to nothing for the longest time and then suddenly kick in.

Also, did you make sure it boiled continuously? If it is cycling on and off (a big problem with smooth-top types), that can be an issue when canning. Your jars need to process at a steady boil. If it stops for a even a moment you need to start again and re-time it.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

I have found that home made strawberry jam is runnier than store bought flavored goop. But the taste is amazing! Oh how I miss my grandma's strawberry jam! Anyway, it is great for making shakes and putting on ice cream. Also takes the stiffness out of toast or slightly stale bread. I like strawberry syrup on waffles.

Better to be too runny than set too firm. My mom once did a batch that had to be cut out of the bowl (wasn't enough to can any, thank God!). We ended up throwing it away a little at a time. Don't tell her, she still thinks we ate it.


----------



## Chixarecute (Nov 19, 2004)

This sounds obvious, but I'll mention it, because I didn't know... 

Leave the cover on the pot while you are bringing it to a boil. Minimize drafts through the room (eg close the kitchen window). Even tho it is awful hot when canning!


----------



## Tmama (Oct 22, 2013)

Chixarecute said:


> This sounds obvious, but I'll mention it, because I didn't know...
> 
> Leave the cover on the pot while you are bringing it to a boil. Minimize drafts through the room (eg close the kitchen window). Even tho it is awful hot when canning!


Yeah, haha, it seems obvious, but I didn't know either!! That is actually how I got it to boil, just put the lid on and was like "omg, it works!!" haha


----------



## Jeepgirl86 (May 18, 2012)

Welcome to the wonderful world of canning addicts!  It is definitely a trial by fire adventure, but some of the best things come out of the canning kettle. I had problems with my boiling water canner until I realized my glass top stove didn't work with the canners indented bottom. Now I can outside on my campstove whenever I need to BWB a large amount, otherwise I use a flat bottom stockpot with a wire rack in the bottom on my kitchen stove. There are a lot of very knowledgeable people on this forum...ask as many questions as you need, there will always be someone to help!


----------

